# T Gauge GNER HST Now Stops at Port Isaac



## corsur (Dec 14, 2017)

Second wee project of putting a small train in a suitcase. From Z gauge to now T gauge . Watch this space next project is even smaller than T gauge. 1:900 micro put inside a hollow book.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What a fabulous little layout.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

That's so cool, I love how it has buildings, mountains, water, and well, pretty much everything a layout can have all in a hollow book.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Fantastic! Great work. One of my “bucket list” towns I hope to visit someday thanks to Doc Martin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Astonishing. :appl:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I love it. Amazing features and scenery.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Would love to see more updates on this and the next project.


----------

